

Businesses in NYC can operate 100% tax-free for 10 years - doh
http://startup.ny.gov

======
dsernst
This made it to the homepage yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7366254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7366254)

